# Mercredi après-midi = pas arrangeant...



## piwonski (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Un parent me demande un contrat du lundi au vendredi sauf les mercredi après-midi. 
Le mercredi après-midi, la petite ira chez sa mamie. 
Cela me dérange parce-que je souhaite travailler le même nombre d'heures par journée. 
J'ai établi un tableau avec des tarifs horaires dégressifs selon le nombre d'heures par journée. 
D'où le fait que le mercredi après-midi, ça ne m'arrange pas d'avoir un trou. 
Et je ne souhaite pas prendre de périscolaire. Surtout qu'il y a peu de demande pour les périscolaires ici puisqu'il y a une garderie qui accepte beaucoup d'enfants. 
Est-ce le même cas pour vous ? 
Je ne sais pas trop quoi dire à la famille.


----------



## booboo (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai en ce moment un enfant, tous les jours sauf le mercredi aprem (et le vendredi je finis une heure plus tôt).
J'ai un autre enfant qui a des horaires différents pratiquement tous les jours.
Et en plus je ne travaille que 44 semaines par an maxi   
Donc, vous l'avez compris, cela n'est pas une demande qui me dérange 
Maintenant, si vous cela vous dérange ce rythme ''légèrement" irrégulier, ne donnez pas suite


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

J’augmenterais mon tarif horaire pour ne rien perdre OU moins perdre

OU allez au culot ... comme moi l'année Dernière « *c’est une place de 5 jours* *sinon je prends une autre famille » *

Je travaille avec 2 familles qui ne voulaient SANS les mercredis et + de CP

Je travaille toujours pour ces 2 familles


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

Pas le mercredi après midi cela ne me dérangerait pas . Suivant l âge de l enfant cela permet de faire des activités différentes avec les autres enfants


----------



## isa19 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 si cela vous dérange ben refusez.


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

sinon, dites lui que vous souhaitez utiliser cette place pour un temps complet, que vous ne souhaitez pas retirer une demi journée, et que la mamie peut l'accueillir si elle veut, mais si parfois, elle n'était pas disponible, cela leur assurerai d'avoir la place disponible chez vous


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Les mamies c’est le week-end que j’avais dit


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Et oui mamie veut prendre son petit enfant et bien convenance personnelle on n'enlève rien et pis c'est tout !!!


----------



## Mimipoupina (21 Octobre 2022)

Perso je bosse pas le mercredi mais c'est mon choix ! Vous pouvez très bien accepter ce contrat mais vous gardez votre tarif habituel pour le nb d'heure prévu avec le mercredi aprèm


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir...il suffit juste d'augmenter le tarif horaire...pas besoin d'en faire un sac de nœud. Et quand même c'est bien que mamie profite de son loulou.
Vraiment un problème qui n'en est pas un...mais alors pas du tout !


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

J'en ai 4 en accueil sur 45 heures par semaine
A part le mercredi  à 13 heures
M n'est pas là le mercredi
G est la jusqu'à 18 heures
I est là jusqu'à 16h30

Et bien ça me fait une petite journée plus légère le mercredi et c'est pas mal

Le contrat de M est sur 40 heures sans mercredi j'ai accepté mais j'ai augmenté mon taux horaire brut à 5,70€ contre 5,35€ brut pour un 45 heures

Je perd que 35€


----------



## LadyA. (21 Octobre 2022)

Je vois pas où est le pb : demandez le même salaire que si vous aviez la petite le mercredi après midi.
Travailler moins pour gagner plus  😁


----------



## Nounou22 (21 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'ai des péris le mercredi donc je cherchais des contrats sans le mercredi pour respecter ma capacité d'accueil....et ben j'ai trouvé...et il me reste une toute petite place pour les lundis mardis jeudis et vendredis hors vacances scolaires et j'ai peut être trouvé également....et là on sera archi complet. On aura vraiment pas beaucoup de trous et ces petits trous resteront pour nous permettre d'avoir un rythme légèrement moins soutenu deux jours par semaine


----------



## piwonski (21 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours!


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

oui augmenter le taux pour avoir le même salaire


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Tu explique quels sont tes besoins: 5 jrs plein, en précisant dans quelles conditions tu pourrais néanmoins accepter que l'enfant parte le mercredi apres midi. Si les PE se rendent compte que ça leur coûterait presque le même prix en laissant l'enfant chez toi fort à parier qu'ils jugeront moins cruciale qu'elle aille chez Mamie... 
Sinon ben tu refuse.
Un contrat c'est la convergence des besoins des 2 parties... DES 2 PARTIES.


----------



## piwonski (22 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup
Oui, tout est noté dans le livret d'accueil en plus 
Parfois je me retiens de leur dire de ne pas hésiter à le lire


----------

